# Tokyo



## Ubershaftedme2

Hey,

Im a noob here, so please forgive me if I break protocol with my thread.

I just felt it was necessary to get word out on the internet of the Uber joke here in Tokyo.

Uber eats is fairly new and launched just over a year ago in central Tokyo, witch means Uber is virtually non existent in greater Tokyo.
Uber runs from 10am until 11pm but orders rarely come in between 10am - 11:30am and 10pm - 11pm.

I was told I would earn between 15,000y to 25,000y a day.
In the three weeks I worked with Uber I never once made over 5,000y in a day. Bear in mind Tipping does not exist here in Japan.

After 3 weeks of giving it my all, I went into Uber to quit and retrieve some of my hard earned money by returning the delivery bag.
The manager, or staff member, got abusive with me and told me I must be thick if I cant earn the amounts of money promised.
I kept my cool and just watched as he threw a hissy fit in front of me and the other staff.

I left the offices after calling the manager a liar and pointing out how Uber screws with peoples livelihoods.
He yelled at me calling me a troll and told me to "piss off".

Its been 3 weeks since this eventful meeting and I still haven't received my 8,000y for the delivery bag.
Uber are still advertising on Craigslist for Tokyo cyclists promising them 25,000y a day. This is unacceptable.

If this message reaches one potential Cyclist from Tokyo then my job here is done.

Thanks for letting me whine.

Peace.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

Feel you.

Just fyi

Most of the crowd here is barely English literate. Anyone trolling from Japan on this forum...nest of luck. We don't get most of it


----------



## Ubershaftedme2

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Feel you.
> 
> Just fyi
> 
> Most of the crowd here is barely English literate. Anyone trolling from Japan on this forum...nest of luck. We don't get most of it


You are correct, 99.1% of Uber Cyclist in Tokyo are Japanese, but a lot of them speak English. There are no other web sites like this in Japanese, so it seemed the appropriate place to put a warning out.


----------



## simbaa

But those Jap broads...they're so cute. And they squeal, nomsayin?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Ubershaftedme2 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im a noob here, so please forgive me if I break protocol with my thread.
> 
> I just felt it was necessary to get word out on the internet of the Uber joke here in Tokyo.
> 
> Uber eats is fairly new and launched just over a year ago in central Tokyo, witch means Uber is virtually non existent in greater Tokyo.
> Uber runs from 10am until 11pm but orders rarely come in between 10am - 11:30am and 10pm - 11pm.
> 
> I was told I would earn between 15,000y to 25,000y a day.
> In the three weeks I worked with Uber I never once made over 5,000y in a day. Bear in mind Tipping does not exist here in Japan.
> 
> After 3 weeks of giving it my all, I went into Uber to quit and retrieve some of my hard earned money by returning the delivery bag.
> The manager, or staff member, got abusive with me and told me I must be thick if I cant earn the amounts of money promised.
> I kept my cool and just watched as he threw a hissy fit in front of me and the other staff.
> 
> I left the offices after calling the manager a liar and pointing out how Uber screws with peoples livelihoods.
> He yelled at me calling me a troll and told me to "piss off".
> 
> Its been 3 weeks since this eventful meeting and I still haven't received my 8,000y for the delivery bag.
> Uber are still advertising on Craigslist for Tokyo cyclists promising them 25,000y a day. This is unacceptable.
> 
> If this message reaches one potential Cyclist from Tokyo then my job here is done.
> 
> Thanks for letting me whine.
> 
> Peace.


Uber does have a habit of lying about how much money one can make. You might try looking at a local eats forum to see what other partially successful delivery people are doing. Sounds to me like they need to deactivate those employees....


----------

